# Best pond for Bass?



## Georgeforuofu (Sep 19, 2011)

I want to catch some big mouth bass and wondered if there were any ponds that had good bass in them?


----------



## brfisherman17 (Jan 21, 2011)

I'd go to Salem pond. Early in the morning and right before the sun goes down, they go crazy for poppers. Just cast along the reeds. I've also caught some on plastic worms.


----------



## dawnandmark2012 (Aug 22, 2013)

A really good pond for large mouth bass is out at day break I caught a 5 pound bass out of there


----------



## Kraken Bass (Sep 7, 2013)

I second the nomination for Salem Pond. I've had some good times out there. Here is a link to my recent trip out there, and what I did to catch a few.

http://www.krakenbass.com/salem-pond-bass-fishing-utah/

Let me know how you do no matter where you end up. Good luck!


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Make it three for Salem. Lately I've been after the cats there but I've hooked a few big bass in the past.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

I think I'd look at Newton.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Utah Lake also has some decent LMB fishing.


----------



## Lunkerkings (Jul 30, 2015)

What did you use and where in the pond I haven't seen a single Bass ever come out Help!


----------

